

What happens when you let employees vote on an open office? - Isofarro
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3030210/what-happens-when-you-let-employees-vote-on-an-open-office

======
nefarioustim
Isn't it the case that employees who have worked in open plan are likely vote
against and employees that have worked in cubicle farms are likely to vote
_for_ open plan?

The grass is always greener…

